# Glukoza - Moskva (Help with Chords)



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm having some trouble with this song. My fingers are numb and I think I'm about to break a wrist!

I'm trying to figure out the chords for this song and it seems like I need to bar a lot of the chords. Not very good at barring....anyways, blah blah blah...

For all of you guitar players that are good at tabulating songs after a few hearings, please help if you have some time...

Here's the song I'm trying to learn on acoustic, desperately!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Md8adV5jE


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd suggest that this is bit complex to figure out by ear, especially if you're fairly new. Seems to be some partial chords with different bass notes ie Gm with an F bass. Lots of barre chords too. 

Anyway, I hear something like this for the first minute or so :

Intro: Gm Eb Bb D (x 2)

Verse: Gm Gm(F bass) Eb D (x 2)

Chorus: Eb Bb D(?) D <- lyric starts with "Niet"


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll try that out and see how that goes. Thank you 

It helps seeing chord names instead of just tabs and numbers. I'm more comfortable with that.


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> I'd suggest that this is bit complex to figure out by ear, especially if you're fairly new. Seems to be some partial chords with different bass notes ie Gm with an F bass. Lots of barre chords too.
> 
> Anyway, I hear something like this for the first minute or so :
> 
> ...


Hmm...tried it out. seems rather high pitched...the song is low key and jazzy, so it needs something lower in tone....but you are right, its hard to figure out. I'd really love to learn this song...if anyone else has any suggestions...


----------

